# مشكلة.عمود مربع فى منتصف الرسيبشن.برجاء المساعدة



## ahmedibrah (16 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
ابدا فى تشطيب شقتى وتواجهنى مشكلة وجود عمود مربع فى منتصف الرسيبشن تماما 
واريد جعل هذا العمود منظر جمالى واريد منكم افكار 
مع العلم ان غالبا ساقوم بعمل الارضية رخام بريشيا 
ولى سؤال ايضا هل ممكن فى حالة الارضية رخام اقوم بعمل تجليد خشبى للعمود؟؟
اريد افكار مع الصور وياريت اشكال للسقف الساقط حول العمود 
شكرا اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## معماريمن (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم بلأمكان ان تشطبه خشب كما تريد ولكن اختر الألوان المناسبة له

وهناك تلبيس الرخام ايضا ...

وفكره اخرى عمل ديكور على العمود جبس بحسب ما تريد واصباغ ....

تحياتي العاطره

اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## ahmedibrah (16 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخى الكريم وياريت لو فى صور


----------



## معماريمن (16 يونيو 2009)

وهذه الصور















































تحياتي العاطره
اخوك:معماريمن


----------

